# Some Pseudotropheus?



## Ahvenisti (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi all,

I have a problem identifying our young fish that we got when we bought a used tank with fish fry.

We turned the bad boy into Frontosa tank, and I need to sell the fry soon from habiting our Aulonocara tank. The adults are sold already...

I just don't know what these are.

Looks a lot like maybe saulosi or elongatus or many more but they have yellow tips on their fins. Kinda blueish glow under the surface, with a hint of yellow coating all over. Looks kinda like Acei but the fry have strong stripes that Acei don't have. They also lack some yellow compared to Acei. Haven't found this anywhere on the web.

Can someone recognise this?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not sure which ones you claim are the parents but young ones do not seem the same as any fish in the first pic. They fry were born before you got them, and the seller claimed the fish in the first pic were the parents? They look kinda like Fuelliborni X Zebra hybrids. They do not have any real value, and I don't think you should try to claim they are a pure species since you don't know who the parents are.


----------



## Ahvenisti (Jan 8, 2020)

Well, they released the fry when we were moving them home in buckets. Socolofi also released but unfortunately only two survived till now.

But you might be on to something here. There was one fuelleborni, mustard color almost. Very dark. This might actually be fuelleborni x zebra, as we had them also. There was few different species on the tank so "it could be anybody" .

Well, too bad then. I didn't try to make money on these but now I wonder who takes these as they are not pure.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Two reasons why we go to great lengths to prevent hybrids is 
1-People don't have tank space to house them for their 8-year life spans in a separate tank (to prevent even more hybrids).
2-People don't like to euthanize fish.

Even if you found someone who would take them, maybe you don't want to.


----------



## Ahvenisti (Jan 8, 2020)

Yeah I respect that thought. It wasn't my choice and there were about six different mbunas in the tank, total about 30 fish. I thought they wouldn't breed with other "race"(?) but maybe they do if they look the same?

I've just seen all these videos about people having tons of mbunas in the same tank. How come they don't mix? I don't know.. this why I'm focusing on my frontosas and getting those aulonocaras for the other tank after I get rid of these mutts.
I also see it as kinda same as mixed-breed dogs. It's not ideal but maybe they'll have a good home as I give them free.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The view of hybrids from Lake Malawi is a little different. If you are interested, this is provide more explanation.

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ ... em_pt1.php


----------

